# New HAIR!!!easy turquoise look



## snowkei (Jul 17, 2008)

haha I have a haircut today...
and now, I have fringe!!! lol

don't have to draw eyebrow now 




















what I use
[face]
clarins true comfort foundation #03
clarins complexion perfector
clarins perfecting touch

[eye]
UDPP
clarins e/l #turquoise
UD e/s #peace
MAC f/l #blacktrack
ardell lashes #116

[cheek]
MAC blush #hipness

[lip]
RMK l/s #5
stila plumping glaze #minty mint


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 17, 2008)

Love your glowy skin!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 17, 2008)

*~*You look amazing...I'm lovin the bangs!!!*~*


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 17, 2008)

cool hair.
pretty bright blue


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 17, 2008)

cute cut !


----------



## Brittni (Jul 17, 2008)

o my ... well, the eye color is pretty


----------



## xquizite (Jul 17, 2008)

you look gorgeous!!
and your hair looks great on u!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 17, 2008)

Your hair looks awesome!  &lol @ you not having to do your eyebrows....


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 17, 2008)

your hair looks great


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 17, 2008)

i love the hair!! and you look amazing as always


----------



## lsperry (Jul 17, 2008)

Love me some UD "peace".....Looks lovely on you and I'm loving the haircut.


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2008)

so pretty!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 17, 2008)

Cute, I love the fringe!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 17, 2008)

Man I've got to get UD Peace! Love the look & your bangs!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 17, 2008)

So pretty!  I love the new hair!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

You are adorable in human form!  I love it!!!!!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jul 17, 2008)

You look so cute!  Love the hair!  Really pretty look.


----------



## seiya_odango (Jul 17, 2008)

I love your new bangs! As always you look amazing~ I'm so jealous you have such flawless skin.


----------



## Jot (Jul 18, 2008)

love the hair xx


----------



## xShoegal (Jul 18, 2008)

Beautiful... love the torquise... do you have short hair now?:O


----------



## shadee (Jul 18, 2008)

love this look! and especially love the fringe


----------



## Moxy (Jul 18, 2008)

Super cute!!! It really suites ya.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jul 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the hair!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 18, 2008)

Gorgeous eye look! Your new hair looks great too!


----------



## na_pink (Jul 18, 2008)

love the bangs , they make you look young


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 18, 2008)

you're very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 love the fringe!
and I have that UD eyeshadow <3


----------



## Nox (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, that blue just pops on your fair skin.  It's so pretty!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 19, 2008)

love your hair!!!

and the eyeliner is so simple and pretty!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 8, 2008)

your new hair looks cute!


----------



## Divinity (Aug 8, 2008)

Love that blue on you!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 8, 2008)

You look so cute!


----------



## beisquare (Aug 8, 2008)

Love the bang, you look so cute!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 8, 2008)

pretty


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Aug 8, 2008)

i love this look on you...it looks cute and summery


----------



## melliquor (Aug 9, 2008)

Love the new hair... very pretty look.


----------



## Emmi (Aug 9, 2008)

I have missed your posts!!! You look beautiful. Love the new haircut!!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 9, 2008)

Pretty


----------

